
Stop Googling, let's talk - zabramow
http://nytimes.com/2015/09/27/opinion/sunday/stop-googling-lets-talk.html
======
unKlever
"Everyone" seems to feel like phones are distractibg additions to face to face
communication. " Eveyone" admits to using their phone at social engagements.
Good or bad, this behavior wasn't curbed fast enough (if that was even
possible) and devices will forever be a second appendage until literally these
devices become appendages.

~~~
personomas
I don't use my phone in social engagements except for rare circumstances, and
it's liberating. There's so much joy and beauty that can come from engaging
with other people, and it's ashame people remiss this.

Also, going on your phone disrupts the "flow" or the "way". It's like, trying
to pause earth, send a text, and it still pick up right where you left off.
You can't do it. And you miss all the experiences that just came and went,
including those that could have helped other people. When you finally pickup
your head again, you're suddenly on a different wavelength than the rest of
the world.

It's also disrespectful looking at your phone in social engagements (I sound
like an old person, but I'm not.) Looking at your phones usually means one of
two things 1) What's on my phone is more important than talking with you, or
2) I'm bored; you're not entertaining enough. My reply to #2 YOU'RE not
entertaining enough. Yet here I am, praying for you while you're on facebook.

